# Which Cohiba is this?



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

I recently got some of these for free (lucky me) but what Cohiba is this?

length: 5 1/2 in.
Ring guage: ~48
Natural wrap

I wish I could get pics but no camera right now, thanks for any help on this one, I'd like to know which Cohiba I can brag about owning.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

the closest cigar in the cohiba line to the dimensions you gave is the siglo iv... 5 3/8 x 46


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like that might be it, the Siglo IV is 5.5 in? Or does Cohiba release them in several vitolas?

Ah, the limited knowledge of CCs I have from living in this frustrating, beautiful nation.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

no it is not 5.5 inches... it should be exactly 143 mm (5 5/8") by 46... the cohiba siglo line comes in 6 vitolas... each cigar in the line should be EXACTLY this size 

siglo i: 4 x 40
siglo ii: 5 1/8 x 42
siglo iii: 6 1/8 x 42
siglo iv: 5 5/8 x 46
siglo v: 6 3/4 x 43
siglo vi: 5 6/8 x 52


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Throw a picture up. Might help out a bit.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Who gave them to you for free? Are you sure of their authenticity?

Post up some pictures when you get the chance so we can help you out.


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

I would take pictures of them but I don't want to remove them from the cellophane wrappers, 10% humidity outside right now. I am sure that they are legit, and I am pretty sure it is the siglo IV thanks to that measurement chart from bdw1984.

Is the siglo IV a good smoke? I've never tried any of the cuban line before


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

redcannon said:


> I would take pictures of them but I don't want to remove them from the cellophane wrappers, 10% humidity outside right now. I am sure that they are legit, and I am pretty sure it is the siglo IV thanks to that measurement chart from bdw1984.
> 
> Is the siglo IV a good smoke? I've never tried any of the cuban line before


No cuban has a cellophane on it. (any that I know of at least)

Unless of course you put it on there.


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

Uh oh, I might be in trouble then. Anybody know about this cuban-cellophane/no cellophane business?


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

over here in oz, no cuban has cello on it, i think it's the same over there aswell


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Same here in Canada 

Cuban = no cello

Could it be a non Cuban cohiba?


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

If it has a red dot in the middle of the O in Cohiba, it's not Cuban. Easiest way to know.


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

This is it for those who wanted pics. yea, the cello is confusing, I don't think it was put on my Cohiba, it says 'Aficionado Cigarros' on it?


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

no recent production cohiba comes in cellophane


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

redcannon said:


> This is it for those who wanted pics. yea, the cello is confusing, I don't think it was put on my Cohiba, it says 'Aficionado Cigarros' on it?


The band looks real,but the cello is a dead giveaway.


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

is it possible that the cellophane was put on after it left the factory? I'm near positive its real


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

redcannon said:


> is it possible that the cellophane was put on after it left the factory? I'm near positive its real


It's not real. Cellophane is not put on Cohibas, and Cuban cigars without cellophane are never put into them by vendors. I guess it's technically possible for your friend to have added it himself for whatever reason, but counterfeit cigars very often come with cellophane. To put the final nails in the coffin, the wrapper of the cigar doesn't look anything like a Cohiba, and the measurements you gave don't match any Cohiba in production.


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

I am going to have to talk to a B&M owner in my area, someone who can look at it in person and let me know. My measurements were very rough, and it looks like Cohibas I have seen online. The band looks right.

Or maybe I am deluding myself....happens all the time


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I assume you are from the US as such I would wonder the expetise a US vendor would have with Cuban cigars?

Personally I would post more and detailed pictures of the cigar and the band - as I am sure that there are BOTL here that have seen, have, smoked, handled more Cubans then the average B&M owner US or not


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

At first glance... the first thing that caught my eye was how thick the writing is on the lower part of the label... if i had to guess by that pic... id say fake... but we need a better close up of the band..


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

JerseyStepUp said:


> At first glance... the first thing that caught my eye was how thick the writing is on the lower part of the label... if i had to guess by that pic... id say fake... but we need a better close up of the band..


Good Call on the writing being too thick---


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Good Call on the writing being too thick---


Yeah I noticed that as well. Havana, Cuba is a little too thick. Besides that the band is pretty good for a fake. Three rows of dots and the gold embossed COHIBA.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

redcannon said:


> Uh oh, I might be in trouble then. Anybody know about this cuban-cellophane/no cellophane business?


There are a few older machines mades with cello, however that Cohiba came from Calle Ocho in Miami. :suspicious:


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

well, the band looks good to me, except that it is 11/16 of an inch and I heard that Cohiba bands are 9/16 of an inch in width (?). So that might be a problem. However the tobacco is uniform and clearly of high quality.

I pulled the stick out of the cello to get a better look at it and, my god, it threw out the best aroma from an unlit cigar I have ever smelled.

I don't care if it is real of not anymore. All I care about is that fantastic aroma, complex although it is unlit! It could say "Hecho en Mexico" on the back of the band and I wouldn't care. Labels and brands aside, a good cigar is a good cigar.

And it did smell like a cuban, but again I'm new at this (especially cubans.) I will try to upload pics of the band and stick later on because this does kind of worry me, I would like to know if it is real or not. Right now though I am off for Thanksgiving.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

i thought the band said "la habana, cuba"


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

smoke it you will know if its real or not :bounce:


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

It's real. The cello was put on after the factory. I googled it, aficianados ciggaros is a shop in a chinese hotel. They probably wrap every cigar they ship. I dunno... never ordered from them....


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

pitbulljimmy said:


> It's real. The cello was put on after the factory. I googled it, aficianados ciggaros is a shop in a chinese hotel. They probably wrap every cigar they ship. I dunno... never ordered from them....


well, that's good enough for me. And, like I said, it smelled like no other cigar I've ever held.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

My take is its not real simply because its not matching up measurement wise. However if the measurement was off then its difficult to tell. I can't speak to the band, the picture is not detailed enough to offer any real inspection.

However does it matter? If you are interested smoke it.


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

fake as a $3


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

just my observation but the cello on that thing is for a bigger cigar in my opinion. every cigar in cello i have purchased had a very snug fitting cello, this one looks two sizes too big? maybe the cello was from another stick and he put it on to protect it while handling???


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

bigdaddysmoker said:


> just my observation but the cello on that thing is for a bigger cigar in my opinion. every cigar in cello i have purchased had a very snug fitting cello, this one looks two sizes too big? maybe the cello was from another stick and he put it on to protect it while handling???


Having cellophane at all is the problem, not the specifics of it.


----------



## hsmunoz (Sep 23, 2008)

"Which Cohiba is this?" ...... a mexican one. 

still, the price was right, and if it smokes well , who cares. 
just don't put them in your humi until you have tossed them in the freezer for a week, or you may have some new guests that you weren't planning on.


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

The wrapper is not snug because it was not put on by the manufacturer, it was put on by a hotel cigar shop later on. So, I think it is real? I have looked it up and down the internet and from all observation other than the cellophane it is real.

Unless its fake.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

redcannon said:


> The wrapper is not snug because it was not put on by the manufacturer, it was put on by a hotel cigar shop later on. So, I think it is real? I have looked it up and down the internet and from all observation other than the cellophane it is real.
> 
> Unless its fake.


Hard to argue against the fact that it is a size which is not produced.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Hard to argue against the fact that it is a size which is not produced.


Steriods......its a Sig I


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I went into a local convenient store that happens to sell cigars the other day. In the display I noticed counterfeit Cohibas in cello that were identical to the ones you posted for $3.99 BOGO.

I might go pick 2 up to dissect and see whats inside.


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

iRace559 said:


> I went into a local convenient store that happens to sell cigars the other day. In the display I noticed counterfeit Cohibas in cello that were identical to the ones you posted for $3.99 BOGO.
> 
> I might go pick 2 up to dissect and see whats inside.


If you do can you throw up some pictures and maybe some sensory observations?


----------

